# Seiko Chrono Y182-6F00 With 7T32B Movement



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I've also posted on a well known Seiko forum, but thought I'd try a post here for any further thoughts and to assist others at a later date.

I have aquired this Seiko Chrono with original bracelet. It is due for a service, new crystal and probably bezel insert via Steve at Rytetime, but there are a few questions that I am once again turning to you for some help.

The ? original box states Prospex, is this correct?

1. The caseback states Y182-6F00 with a serial of 270210 ? July 1992 or 2002, but the movement is a 7T32B, I had expected the Y182 to the the movement after a bit of research, but it arrived to be the 7T32B, is this correct. The caseback looks as if had never been off, so I'm hoping not a replacement movement. I thought the Y182 was the movement but suprised to see the 7T32B inside.

2. Cant seem to set the alarm after reading the instructions, goes through all the setting steps, but continually rings when it should be silent to allow setting of the alarm.

Thanks as always

All the best, Rich.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fray Bentos said:


> 1. The caseback states Y182-6F00 with a serial of 270210 ? July 1992 or 2002, but the movement is a 7T32B, I had expected the Y182 to the the movement after a bit of research, but it arrived to be the 7T32B, is this correct. The caseback looks as if had never been off, so I'm hoping not a replacement movement. I thought the Y182 was the movement but suprised to see the 7T32B inside.


The Seiko-Epsom Orient/Pulsar/Yema, etc. Y182 and the Seiko 7T32 movements are effectively one and the same thing.

If you google the two calibers together, you'll rapidly come to the same conclusion. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fray Bentos said:


> I had expected the Y182 to the the movement after a bit of research, but it arrived to be the 7T32B, is this correct. The caseback looks as if had never been off, *so I'm hoping not a replacement movement*. I thought the Y182 was the movement but suprised to see the 7T32B inside.


I've just run a check on Seiko Oceania's database and ....

The Y182-6F00 (SBCL001) parts list does actually call off UY18226, which is the Y182B movement.

As opposed to U7T3226, the 7T32B movement, which your watch is fitted with.

So it would point to your watch's movement having been swapped in the past.

If you want to see what a Y182B movement looks like, David Spalding has already kindly obliged:



David Spalding said:


> Well, since you asked. :hi:


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Superb, many thanks for the usual informative reply, a great help.

I had the idea it may have had a swap, with the differing numbering.

Thanks again. Rich


----------

